# What is this?



## skimedic (Jun 24, 2011)

Anybody know what this guy is? He is about the size of the head of a q-tip and kind of looks like one. Just found him growing under my live rock. 

Thanks for the help!

<a href=http://www.aquariumforum.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=16204&ppuser=10306><img src=http://www.aquariumforum.com/gallery/watermark.php?file=16204&size=1 border=0></a>


----------



## skimedic (Jun 24, 2011)

Here is a better pic.

<a href=http://www.aquariumforum.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=16205&ppuser=10306><img src=http://www.aquariumforum.com/gallery/watermark.php?file=16205&size=1 border=0></a>


----------



## Sully (Oct 31, 2012)

Looks like a pineapple sponge. No worries there.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

1^.They're filter feeders and no trouble, but some speculate they're from high silicates from poor quality water or poor quality RO.If you buy from LFS that would explain that.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Sully said:


> Looks like a pineapple sponge. No worries there.


^ agreed^


----------

